# Reemplazo del tl3845p



## Eugenio Silva (Abr 7, 2008)

hola a todos y mi consulta es  si alguen me puede ayudar con un integrado tl3845p q se me quemo y no lo encuentro en mi sector , si alguien sabe q otro integrado opcional puedo usar para remplasar este q me fallo. espara un circuito de estroboscopicas y me falta ese para hacerlo funcionar.
  se los agradeceria mucho su ayuda.......salu2


----------



## zopilote (Abr 7, 2008)

El integrado que mencionas es de los más comercial  que se puede considerar (a última buscala en las placas de TVs),  tal vez estas incurriendo en la necedad de buscarlo como TL3845P, lo que te recomiendo es que lo busque como:

AS3845
B3845
CS3845
IP3845
KA3845
KIA3845
SG3845D
UC3845


----------



## Tomasito (Abr 7, 2008)

Te puede servir un tl2845 que es un reemplazo directo (tiene algúnas variaciones, pero son muy minimas).


Salu2!


----------

